# Free-Roam Housing Setup



## Huffle-Buffy (Mar 25, 2021)

So I'm lucky enough to have a big basement with a bunch of empty space, and I've turned the whole thing into a habitat for Buffy. I rearrange it from time to time; I put a picture of the latest setup below. I make sure the whole area is warm, that it's stable and nothing can fall on her, that she can't escape, that she can get to her cage easily, and I clean it consistently. I was just wondering what you guys think; is there anything I should be doing to make sure she's safe and happy in this kind of setup?


----------



## Huffle-Buffy (Mar 25, 2021)

More pictures just to give a better idea of the setup


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

Wow! That's pretty intense! The only thing that I would suggest is maybe putting her food and water in multiple places so that she has easy access to them? As well as maybe a few litter boxes? How do you find her in there 😂. This is super awesome!


----------



## Huffle-Buffy (Mar 25, 2021)

Haha thanks! Ya I set it up like a maze and put food throughout so she has to work to find it, but it never takes her long! There have been a few times when I freaked out and thought she got out cause I couldn't find her, and spent like an hour tearing through my basement only ti find her burrowed under a towel 😂. But she has a few go to spots she usually hangs out in.


----------

